# Facebook heads up



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

If you have a Facebook account, Facebook has given you an email address in the approximate format: 123456@facebook.com.

Today, they made that the default email address shown in your profile, if you show an email address in your profile, for everyone.

More info here:
Facebook Changed Everyone's Email to @Facebook.com; Here's How to Fix It


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> If you have a Facebook account, Facebook has given you an email address in the approximate format: 123456@facebook.com.
> 
> Today, they made that the default email address shown in your profile, if you show an email address in your profile, for everyone.
> 
> ...



Oh fer Pete's sake.  Why would they do that?

Thanks for the heads-up, TL.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh fer Pete's sake.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, TL.


I have no idea. Make themselves feel more important?

I'm trying to get everyone to switch to Google+. I am so annoyed with FB and being their product.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 25, 2012)

Now is that going to make my ex's that much easier to find me?  I hope not.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Now is that going to make my ex's that much easier to find me?  I hope not.


It shouldn't. But, if you don't want to give your email address to the world, be sure to limit who can see it.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have no idea. Make themselves feel more important?
> 
> I'm trying to get everyone to switch to Google+. I am so annoyed with FB and being their product.


TL, I am on Google+, haven't used it much but am there if you want to find me!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> If you have a Facebook account, Facebook has given you an email address in the approximate format: 123456@facebook.com.
> 
> Today, they made that the default email address shown in your profile, if you show an email address in your profile, for everyone.
> 
> ...


If they show that address and you don't use it - don't access it or put it into your Outlook or other mail program, you shouldn't have to worry about people contacting you through it.  The only thing it might do is bring them to your facebook page, but if you have tight security on that they still won't get any information.  I have the same "ex" problem as you, roadfix!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2012)

facebook's goal is to be 'everything to everyone" online. that is that when you launch a browser, all you need to do is log in to facebook to get everything you need: info, video streaming, music, shopping, social(ism) networking, and so on. 

all of your eggs in one nicely controlled basket.

it's as anti-american as you can get. zuckerbag should be ashamed of himself. i guess harvard doesn't teach american history, morality or business ethics.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 25, 2012)

Facebook wants to be Facebook-everything. If they had their way our forum would be Facebook.com/DiscussCooking ... You wouldn't be able to join this forum without a F'booked account.

I would rather do without the Internet than kiss the King's ring.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 25, 2012)

I got rid of FB.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

leasingthisspace said:


> I got rid of FB.


I want to, but most of my friends send event/party invitations through FB.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never had anything at all to do with Facebook. I've never had any account there because I know that they own you, own everything you've given them, everything you post, if you join their site.

Those of you who enjoy it, good luck. Good luck getting a divorce. Good luck when you discover that all your community property and everything else is owned by them.

I'm so happy I've never been a member, ever. They don't own a single piece of me.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 25, 2012)

Being an idiot as I am I even bought into the Facebook IPO day a few weeks ago.  Stupid me.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you lose money Roadfix? I heard that FB was the most disappointing and unprofitable IPO in the last 10 years, after 1 week on the market. I haven't heard after the 1 week report if they turned around...


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've never had anything at all to do with Facebook. I've never had any account there because I know that they own you, own everything you've given them, everything you post, if you join their site.
> 
> Those of you who enjoy it, good luck. Good luck getting a divorce. Good luck when you discover that all your community property and everything else is owned by them.
> 
> I'm so happy I've never been a member, ever. They don't own a single piece of me.


That depends on your definition of own. You still hold the copyright. They can use the content, depending on your privacy settings. They had stricter rules about that when I signed up. Yes, I was an early adopter. Doesn't mean I like it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 25, 2012)

Facebook changes their privacy policy more often than most of us change our underwear.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Facebook changes their privacy policy more often than most of us change our underwear.


I think you mean privacy policy. The privacy settings are what I decide to share.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 25, 2012)

My eyes must not be focusing correctly. I can't see the difference between what I said and what you said.

So post your privacy settings here. You share that, right? Share it.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 26, 2012)

greg, in real as well as legal terms, what you decide to post  (or in some way input in any way) is the property of the place you entered it  plain and simple. it an't yours anymore.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> My eyes must not be focusing correctly. I can't see the difference between what I said and what you said.
> 
> So post your privacy settings here. You share that, right? Share it.




Privacy policy is what Facebook decides.

Privacy settings is what I decide: My posts are only visible to my friends, my contact information is only visible to some friends, my date of birth is only visible to me, etc.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2012)

Facebook and sites of their ilk, for some reason, always conjures thoughts of lemmings in my mind.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 26, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Facebook and sites of their ilk, for some reason, always conjures thoughts of lemmings in my mind.


I guess that makes me a lemming. It's funny how people love to just jump in and slam whatever's popular at the moment (which is also somewhat lemming-esque, don't you think?).

I happen to like Facebook and will openly admit it. I've found it to be a great tool for reconnecting with people I had lost track of over the years. Twenty-some years ago, when my first wife and I split up, she took the address book (among other things). Facebook has helped me get in touch with a lot of those old friends. I also found three cousins who I hadn't heard from since we were kids. Then there was the exchange student I met in the eighties, who went back to Switzerland and lost touch. I recently found her again as well. Without a network like FB, it would've been much more difficult, if not impossible, to rediscover those people.

So good or bad - and I'll be the first to admit there is also some bad - Facebook does serve some useful purpose. I really don't think it's the evil empire some of you believe it to be.

And as for giving up some privacy... well, the only way to avoid that is to stay away from the internet altogether. Even the advertisers here on DC are following your movements, in case you hadn't noticed.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2012)

If you want to see which sites are tracking you on the internet and you use Firefox, you can get "collusion", and addon/extension:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/collusion/https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/collusion/?src=search


----------



## Addie (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to get rid of FB, but don't know how. HELP!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 26, 2012)

buckytom said:


> greg, in real as well as legal terms, what you decide to post  (or in some way input in any way) is the property of the place you entered it  plain and simple. it an't yours anymore.



I had assumed that. If anything I posted here contradicts that then I was not sufficiently clear in explaining myself.

I have never joined Facebook because I would never agree to their terms, particularly since they keep changing them, if the complaints I often see are any indication.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I guess that makes me a lemming. It's funny how people love to just jump in and slam whatever's popular at the moment (which is also somewhat lemming-esque, don't you think?).
> 
> I happen to like Facebook and will openly admit it. I've found it to be a great tool for reconnecting with people I had lost track of over the years. Twenty-some years ago, when my first wife and I split up, she took the address book (among other things). Facebook has helped me get in touch with a lot of those old friends. I also found three cousins who I hadn't heard from since we were kids. Then there was the exchange student I met in the eighties, who went back to Switzerland and lost touch. I recently found her again as well. Without a network like FB, it would've been much more difficult, if not impossible, to rediscover those people.
> 
> ...


 
You're free to put what ever info you want out there. Just as I'm free to state what I feel about sites like that.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 26, 2012)

I love facebook.  It has helped me find people that I haven't seen in years.  These are not people that I would regularly call, I'm not much of a caller, just ask my mum!  I wouldn't actively email either, but it is fun keeping up with their lives.  It's fun celebrating the good things and offering kind words during bad.  

I am not worried about facebook security.  I control what I put on there.  My password is in no way similar to my e-mail, or financial passwords, so if the site gets hacked, it really isn't a big deal.  The pictures that I post, I don't mind if the whole world sees them.  I choose my words carefully and am smart about what I post, never bad mouthing my employer etc..  I don't mind if people know I'm away on vacation, My house is watched by caring neighbors, they are the only ones authorized to go in and out while I'm on vacation.

Facebook usually takes the low road when changing things, that annoys me a bit, BUT even if they made everything on my profile public, I wouldn't freak out, because I haven't put any sensitive information on their site, or any site they link to.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2012)

I really enjoy much of Facebook. As others have mentioned, it's great for getting back in touch with people and keeping up with them. It's a really good way to organize a party or other event. I just wish they hadn't dumbed it down to the lowest common denominator and that they didn't, as Bakechef put it so well, take the "low road" on so many things.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve, Bakechef, Taxlady, I really enjoy Facebook too. People seem to get quite paranoid about it, likes its voodoo or something. I've used it for years now, no problem.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Red Social: Linkedin, Twitter, Facbk. & Google*

Buonasera,

This is quite a controversial and up to the minute topic.

I have had a reunion with a friend I have not seen in years, who visited us in Spain ... 

It was lovely to see her ... So for this, I am thankful.

Kind regards,
Margaux.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Steve, Bakechef, Taxlady, I really enjoy Facebook too. People seem to get quite paranoid about it, likes its voodoo or something. I've used it for years now, no problem.


It's not Voodoo, it's invading your privacy and putting it at risk. The people who have FB accounts are the product and the advertisers are the clients. They cater to their clients. The "apps" want to know far more info than I think they could possibly need. Some of the apps ask you to grant permission about using your friends' info. It really is kind of creepy.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 26, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I want to get rid of FB, but don't know how. HELP!



I googled it. It takes two weeks. 

I didn't get rid of it because of big brother reasons I get rid of it for other reasons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got rid of it because I got tired of the only responses from friends and family were to join in their silly games.


----------



## Addie (Jun 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got rid of it because I got tired of the only responses from friends and family were to join in their silly games.


 
The only reason I joined was to be able to see  pics of my grandson. I have other ways of seeing the pics. I no longer need FB. So how do I get rid of it? I can't find anything there that will lead me to unjoin.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> The "apps" want to know far more info than I think they could possibly need. Some of the apps ask you to grant permission about using your friends' info. It really is kind of creepy.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got rid of it because I got tired of the only responses from friends and family were to join in their silly games.



I agree the apps and games are annoying. I have app requests blocked, and my friends know better than to send me game invites. If I have to say something to someone more than once, they are no longer on my friends list. Simple as that. Nothing personal against anyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> The only reason I joined was to be able to see  pics of my grandson. I have other ways of seeing the pics. I no longer need FB. So how do I get rid of it? I can't find anything there that will lead me to unjoin.



Sorry, Addie, I would have to rejoin to find out what I did to get rid of it the first time.  I know it's in the user settings, but do not know the direct path, I gave it up about two years ago.

I did find this:  How to Permanently Delete a Facebook Account (with screenshots)


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I agree the apps and games are annoying. I have app requests blocked, and my friends know better than to send me game invites. If I have to say something to someone more than once, they are no longer on my friends list. Simple as that. Nothing personal against anyone.


I have the same rules with my friends.

The apps that are particularly annoying to me are the ones that show up when you click a link to a video or news item that someone has posted. Yahoo comes to mind. They want to know all kinds of personal stuff. I already have a Yahoo account and they never asked that stuff for that.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 26, 2012)

I have games and apps blocked, don't play any of them.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a way to block all games and apps?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 27, 2012)

I dont use any apps or games and block them. Yes Taxlady just go into your account settings - take some time just to have a good look and make sure you are happy with your settings, its not difficult to do and then you are sorted. 

You can block people too.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 27, 2012)

Dont forget to check the settings you have for individual friends too - that way you can stop any annoying stuff /apps games/showing up you can also control if you want to see their news feed. Its just a matter of making sure everything is ticked, worth taking time to do. 

There are also settings for friends/close friends/acquaintances if you only want a certain group of people to see stuff on your own page.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I dont use any apps or games and block them. Yes Taxlady just go into your account settings - take some time just to have a good look and make sure you are happy with your settings, its not difficult to do and then you are sorted.
> 
> You can block people too.


I guess I never noticed that one (BTW it's in privacy settings, not account settings). I wonder how long it's been there. I have a few apps, so I'm not willing to block them all. Early on, the apps didn't want access to nearly as much of your info.

The list of games and apps that I have blocked was about three screens long.  

I think one of the things I hate most about FB, is that I have to keep checking on the danged settings. I should be able to set stuff and check it once a year.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Dont forget to check the settings you have for individual friends too - that way you can stop any annoying stuff /apps games/showing up you can also control if you want to see their news feed. Its just a matter of making sure everything is ticked, worth taking time to do.
> 
> There are also settings for friends/close friends/acquaintances if you only want a certain group of people to see stuff on your own page.


I have all of that stuff set up. I set up who can see what, the day I joined. I do check on it once in a while.

I wish there was a way to see when I joined. I looked through my LiveJournal because I thought I mentioned it there. Too much work, but I found a post about going to the ER in April 2008, and I remember posting to FB from my phone about that.

I haven't had to block any people. I block apps that annoy me from the news feed.

Control of what I see in my news feed is very poor. I tell it that I don't want to see a particular person's "likes & comments" and I still see them. It just hides that specific post. I want to see all of my husband's posts, but I haven't figured out how to get them all into my news feed. So, I go to his "wall". It works, but it's annoying work around.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have your page set to Timeline? If you do you can scroll back and see exactly what date you joined.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Control of what I see in my news feed is very poor. I tell it that I don't want to see a particular person's "likes & comments" and I still see them. It just hides that specific post. I want to see all of my husband's posts, but I haven't figured out how to get them all into my news feed. So, I go to his "wall". It works, but it's annoying work around.


As far as your husband goes, if you go to his timeline and hover over the "Friends" button, it should give you several options. I have my wife and daughter set to "Family" and it shows me everything they post. In fact, it usually sends me some sort of notification when they post something new.

For other people you don't want to see, or limit visibility to, hover over the "Friends" button, and where it says "show in news feed", uncheck that.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> As far as your husband goes, if you go to his timeline and hover over the "Friends" button, it should give you several options. I have my wife and daughter set to "Family" and it shows me everything they post. In fact, it usually sends me some sort of notification when they post something new.
> 
> For other people you don't want to see, or limit visibility to, hover over the "Friends" button, and where it says "show in news feed", uncheck that.


I just checked. Stirling is listed as family. It says to show him in my news feed. The settings for the news feed have everything ticked.

Oh yeah, I have several lists and some posts are only visible to one or a few lists. I could probably get rid of a lot of crap by having more people not show in my news feed, but I am trying to keep up. I just don't want to see every single thing they like or comment on. And since they do have a pull down menu next to every post, it would be nice for that to work, instead of having to go to the person's wall to deal with it.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2012)

i don't use fb enough to take the time to constantly learn all of the settings one needs in order to remain sufficiently safe.

btw, steve, about the "evil empire', i didn't make up my statement about fb wanting to be thesingle, go-to website for all of your online needs. it was what they advertised as their future when they were going public. that's attempting to be a monopoly in my book. too much power in one place, imo.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2012)

oh, i forgot to ask: does anyone know how to prevent someone from repeatedly asking to be "befriended".

an ex-gf has requested to be fb friends several times over the past 2 years, and even though i've denied the requests, every once in a while she sends another one.

it's really beginning to bug my wife, which i completely understand.
i really don't want any contact with the ex-gf, or otherwise i'd just tell her to piss off. lol, but i'd probably have to accept the friendship first in order to send the message.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh, i forgot to ask: does anyone know how to prevent someone from repeatedly asking to be "befriended".
> 
> an ex-gf has requested to be fb friends several times over the past 2 years, and even though i've denied the requests, every once in a while she sends another one.
> 
> ...


It depends on how she has set her privacy, whether you can send a message to her without being friends. I think there is a way to block someone. I haven't had to do that. I think it's one of the options with the notification of the friend request.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 28, 2012)

Bucky Tom, I would block that person.  Go to your privacy settings and there is an option for "blocked people and apps". You have to put her name in and then you can block her. She will not be able to interact with you, contact you, or see anything you post on any mutual friends pages (if that were the case).

Also though, now when you get a new friend request, when you choose not to accept it, FB asks if you know this person outside FB. If you say No, then it doesnt allow that person to contact you again.  The short way though is to block the person.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow all the things you have to do to "protect" yourself at FB. You enjoy a site that has so many hoops? Really?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not sure what the poster above means by "hoops". Maybe he or she is thinking about basketball or hula hoops. Hard to tell.

BT, there is a very easy way to block someone. Go to their page and at the top right there is a settings button (it looks like a gear and is next to the Friends & Message button). Click on that and there should be an option to report or block that person. Once you do that, you'll never see that person on FB again, and they will no longer see you either.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks taxy, gq, and steve. i'll look into the block thing.

you'd think after 4 or 5 denials she'd get the hint.


----------



## JSadler (Jun 28, 2012)

Something to keep in mind for your news feed on Facebook is that the people you interact with most tend to be the ones most prevalent in your feed - it's part of FB's algorithm. Also, if you have a ton of friends, chances are high that by the time you check your feed again, all the posts you think aren't showing up have simply been pushed down the feed by newer content. Sometimes going to a person's personal page is just the way you have to do it.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 28, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Wow all the things you have to do to "protect" yourself at FB. You enjoy a site that has so many hoops? Really?




What exactly am I protecting myself from?

I only put information out there that I don't mind being public, it's called being smart online.  I do the same for any website that I use, including this one.  

I am not afraid of facebook stealing my identity, or soul, I only give them so much to work with.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not sure what the poster above means by "hoops". Maybe he or she is thinking about basketball or hula hoops. Hard to tell.


 
Nice. I digress, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2012)

do sheep float?

(lol, sorry steve, gq, et al in the facebook fold.  i know it's useable if you take the time. just please keep your heads up)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2012)

I have to agree with Bakechef's philosophy.  I keep up with friends and family on FB, rarely post anything.  DH despises FB, and refuses to join.  To each his own.

I do periodically check my settings.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 28, 2012)

I use Facebook to stay in touch with family, share pictures etc.  I have found relatives I didn't know I had, and rekindled relationships with friends and family.  A 3rd cousin's wife from the other side of the country found me and shared an    Immense amount of genealogy material with me and we had the chance to meet when we were (by chance)both visiting Yellowstone. Facebook is what you make of it.  My advise......Keep track of your privacy settings, only share what you feel comfortable with. Block those you don't want contact with and be sure that those who are really your friends are your friends and they know how you feel about games and other requests(those can be quite a pain)


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2012)

One less reason to use Facebook: Google+ has just added Events, which is good for party planning. And, Google+ Events will send invitations to people who aren't signed up for Google+, unlike FB. They just can't add comments or photos. They can accept or decline the invitation, so it keeps your list of people coming up to date. w00t!


----------

